# Hello hello :)



## portrait_artist (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I've been *intensely* lurking for the past year or so, and just got the guts to finally start posting, so I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you in the coming days. I've already learned to much from you all, and I'm excited to (hopefully) start contributing to this fabulous site.

Cheers!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 16, 2010)

Glad you have delurked and joined us!  Welcome.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 17, 2010)

helllo! you made a good choice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have funnnnnnn


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 17, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't u just love it..I just joined 2days ago , i also have learned so much already...Can't wait 4 u 2 post more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"s


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 18, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi sweetie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Love the flowers in your avatar!


----------



## portrait_artist (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Love the flowers in your avatar!_

 
Thanks! I'm a Pittsburgh girl, so I had to go with some Warhol love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!  Hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

to teh forum!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome welcome !! Glad to have you with us.


----------

